# How often do you change your newborns clothes?



## spicyorange

If they aren't 'dirty' ie no nappy leak or sick it anything. My baby isn't messing up many outfits and I'm just wondering how often do you change their clothes if they haven't messed them? Is there any point changing every day?


----------



## RaquelDee

No need to change clothes every day if they aren't dirty (unless you're enjoying dressing her up, which is also fun). My bub is three weeks old and at this point it's rare for us to get through a day without ending up with poo or vomit somewhere on at least one of her outfits. The record has been about 20 minutes. I would say enjoy it while it lasts!


----------



## sil

I try to change DS's outfit 1x/day if he doesn't mess it, mainly because we were gifted so many newborn outfits and I want him to get a chance to wear them before outgrowing! I don't see any reason to change them otherwise if you don't want to though, as long as it isn't dirty


----------



## spicyorange

Thanks that's what I thought. So far we have had no sick or spit up and no nappy leaks... I doubt it will last!


----------



## Rainbow82

As a newborn DS would have a day out for and sleep suit at night which I might use for a couple nights as he wasn't one for leaky or sicky. Now he's almost four months and reflux has hit hard he goes through 4-6 outfit changes a day. Yesterday I only managed to get one arm into his clean vest before it needed changing!


----------



## Perplexed

I always changed my babies in the morning then one more time at night. Changes in between we're only if clothes were dirty.


----------



## Buttercup84

When they were very new I just changed them daily unless they got dirty somehow. I think I started changing them into day and night clothes at 2 weeks old maybe.


----------



## k4th

I put him in something different everyday because we have a lot of clothes & I want him to wear them all lol!! But if a baby grow is clean it goes on a "reserve" pile, rather than in the wash. So _when_ he pukes on today's outfit, I've got a clean one to hand & the washing machine isn't constantly on!!


----------



## xprincessx

I change her sleepsuit/vest every morning and obviously in between if poo/wee/sick goes on it. However, if I change her just before bed due to the above reasons then I don't usually change again in the morning as they're still clean and fresh.


----------

